# Mailto Function



## GUSMAN (Dec 19, 2001)

I wasnt sure how to do the mailto function so copied the code from a tutorial. When I clicked on it, it opened Hotmail which was ideal.

However I have created a new site, used the same code and it opens outlook, which then asks me to go through a set up etc etc which I dont really want.

Is there anything I have to do specific for it to open hotmail. ? I's much prefer it.

Cheers

Gus


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is dependant on what is set up as your default email program in WIndows, it has nothing to do with any coding.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You might want to try using an HTML form (like "Email Me:") and then mail it with PHP - it would be more user-friendly.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

That has to do with your own personal settings as shown in the screen shot.


----------



## ggordie (Jul 17, 2005)

sometimes mailto doesn't even work. check with your host for forum options. i know sites like geocities provide the service free.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

ggordie said:


> sometimes mailto doesn't even work. check with your host for forum options. i know sites like geocities provide the service free.


What are you talking about?  It does not depend at all on the host - it is completely client side. It's simple HTML, nothing special...

If it doesn't work, it's a problem with the client.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I agree with Eriksrocks that if mailto doesn't work, then there is a problem with the client 

All you need is a User Agent that understands what to do when the "mailto" pseudo scheme is used in an anchor tag. And the three most popular User Agents (Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, Opera) all understand "mailto" and know what to do when it's used on a web document.

Open the default mail client as specified by the user in the screen shot I provided before.


----------



## ggordie (Jul 17, 2005)

wow.. no, that's not what i meant.

sometimes mailto doesn't work. period.

check with your host for alternatives.. like premade form handling scripts.

example: http://www.geocities.com/bluebeattv/contactus.html


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I've never once experiences mailto not work.

Email Me

It always seems to do what it's supposed to do. In all the years I've been online, I've never encountered it not working.


----------



## ggordie (Jul 17, 2005)

okay.. i shouldn't say "not work".

all mailto does basically is use a program like outlook or something to email a bunch of names and values - or whatever your sending - to an adress.

what about those of us who don't use email programs, and don't have them configured to send emails, etc.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Firefox has an extension, so you can use webmail with "mailto" links

And _some_ webmail services you can select from that screen shot, such as hotmail or yahoo mail, so "mailto" goes to those websites to login.


----------



## ggordie (Jul 17, 2005)

great, all i'm saying is most people arent going to go changing browser setting and what not just to be able to use a mailto link / form. most users don't know (or care) enough to do that. if you want your site to look a little more professional, and people to take you more seriously, you're much better off with a free form handling service. 

plain and simple: there are better options.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't use mailto myself because it's just inviting spambots 

I had someone custom build me a mail form last September with an update this past January.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree with you that a form is better, but mailto does "work." 

(I mean, come on - who doesn't have a email address these days? )


----------



## ggordie (Jul 17, 2005)

it's not a matter of who has an address, it's a matter of who has the right software, and who knows (and cares) enough to configure it. i use google mail which doesn't allow use of third party email programs with it's service.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i use google mail which doesn't allow use of third party email programs with it's service.


this is probably out of context - but you can use pop clients like outlook/outlook express with gmail


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

etaf said:


> this is probably out of context - but you can use pop clients like outlook/outlook express with gmail


i can't get it to work


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

ggordie said:


> it's not a matter of who has an address, it's a matter of who has the right software, and who knows (and cares) enough to configure it. i use google mail which doesn't allow use of third party email programs with it's service.


If you mean gmail, then yes it does.

I check gmail using Thunderbird. Gmail allows POP3 clients to send and recieve mail on googles' servers.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

covert215 said:


> i can't get it to work


http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=gmail&hl=en&answer=12103

The instructions are there


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

doh! forgot to allow pop from my gmail

</sidetrack>


----------



## ggordie (Jul 17, 2005)

yeah, to everyone who just told me i was wrong.. you're too late. etaf got to it first. i posted another thread on it and now i'm using outlook. thanks etaf.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I also use Gmail.  But regarding the mailto function, it should work most of the time... and if it doesn't, you can always just copy the email address and write the email yourself.


----------

